# My Black Piranha's Diet



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

I feed my black piranha Beef heart and Krill. I usually feed him every other day. You know the cubed beefheart...I give him two of the cubes when I do feed him. Or, I'll cut some frozen krill up and feed that to him. Also, at times I'll feed him minnows.
My black piranha is around 8-9 inches in length, and is housed in a 55-gallon.

Input needed.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am not really into beefheart as a staple. Maybe as a treat. I feed smelt and catfish filets. Basically white fish meat. Read the pinned topic at the top of this forum written by b. scott. It will tell you everything you need to know about feeding.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sounds like a nice sized fish yo got there

any pictures of him


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

Here is an old picture of him.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hes nice! probaly will need a bigger tank soon though

i feed my caribes smelt, shrimp, and nightcrawlers (3-day rotation)
and occasional feeders


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

beauty of a fish, try feeding small whole fish or catfish fillets as a staple since that is similar to what they eat in the wild


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Good looking fish you got there.


----------

